# Overclocking



## tharkiman (Nov 14, 2006)

I have P4 2.8 GHz Processor & ASRosk P4i45GL Motherboard (& 768 MB RAM). Is there any possibility of overclocking the system? (I mean increase the processor speed etc..?)










P.S. I am new to overclocking.!


----------



## Anindya (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello even I want to overclock my PC. It has P4 3GHz on a 865GBF m/b. Please tell me how to overclock it in detail.


----------



## Manxish (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Anindya we are in the same boat coz the mobo you mentioned is the one I have been using for past two years.I tried 'Intel Desktop Control Center' which would require the processor to support 'sidestep' technology in order to overclock.Try it out if your processor supports.Though in my case it failed to even install. 

Mooding the Bios is another way to overclock . I downloaded a few softwares to access Bios info but i would need some more help our friends to do something about it.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 16, 2006)

Click here for Pentium 4 overclocking guide


----------



## samrulez (Nov 16, 2006)

I think ASRosk P4i45GL will have some Overclocking options....go through the BIOS  and check it out ur self!


----------



## assasin (Nov 16, 2006)

If ur mobo doesnt support OCing den use Clock Gen to overclock.


----------



## Manxish (Nov 16, 2006)

It is the mobo(D865GBF) that does'nt let me overclock  the processor (the new prescott P4 2.4A with 533FSB with 1mb L2 cache).The bios has virtually no option to overclock except for the memory timings.Even adjusting the memory timings renders the system unbootable.  

The default timings are as follows
SDRAM RAS Act. to Pre.       [7]
SDRAM CAS# Latency          [2.5]
SDRAM RAS# to CA# delay    [3]
SDRAM RAS# Precharge        [3]

In my quest to overclock I had used a soft called CPU Cool(previously CPU FSB).Thanks for the  link you mentioned 'tech mastermind'.I found it had some software links but they are for testing and validating only none of them actually lets me overclock. Please mention any other such software.

I need to do something about overclocking processor and memory timings. 

Please give a link to a bios mod for the mobo.


----------



## samrulez (Nov 17, 2006)

You can try  "Crystal CPUID" .....for mem timings try out "Memset" or "A64 Tweaker" But I doubt that it will work on on A64sss..


----------



## janitha (Nov 18, 2006)

But he was asking about P4


----------



## samrulez (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah! Memset will work..  But I don't think will be able to do much coz his timings are good for cheap rams....


----------

